# Spring run?



## JMBush1007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Is gigging very productive in the spring when the flatties come back into the bays after spawning? Seems like people normally only talk about the fall run when they leave, but obviously they come back.. so whats the deal? They come normally come back in March, correct?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They do come back mid March thru April depending on water temps. But its more of a scattered migration back in rather than the mass exodus that sometimes happens in the fall.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had some of my best nights numbers wise in April.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> I've had some of my best nights numbers wise in April.


I'm just hoping this year will be better than last...


----------



## JMBush1007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok, yeah, I figured it would be productive again. Just a bit less condensed then, eh? I just moved to PCB in August for the saltwater fishing and had my first go at gigging this fall. Interestingly I finally had some success, but it was all from shore (and I do mean from shore, not wading). Found them at St. Andrews laying in the gut, inches from the edge of the water. All pretty small, though, 12-13" mostly, 1 or 2 14-15". I actually caught 3 of them by hand so I could measure them without sticking em! I spent a decent bit of time in the bay with my yak and didn't see any. I also waded in the surf and didn't see any. Go figure!

Got 9 of them in one night (7 in about an hour), and boy oh boy, how productive that made me feel!










One was already in mah belly when the pic was taken :thumbup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it will be better too. Fall run was more like a drag race. Short.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

The fall was tough for me and my son too. Hopefully spring makes up for it!


----------

